# bulking diet



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

right guys recently been cutting got to 12.5 stone then went on holiday with the gf and im now 13.5 stone haha! but anyway i'm going to start to bulk regardless of the fat gain i had from the holiday. i'm going for 2500 to start with which is my maintainance cals will only be increasing cals when strength gains slow/stop and will only go up by 2-300 and keep on going untill i am unhappy with bodyfat. aiming for 40 40 20 on macros for a lean bulk am i correct? im quite new to counting cals so any input would be good this is my diet any good?


FOODSCaloriesCarbsFatProteinCholestSodiumSugarsFiberBreakfast Sainsbury's Basics - Eggs, 3 Egg2100g16g18g798mg210mg0g0gSainsburys - Scottish Porridge Oats, Nothing Added, 100 g37058g8g11g0mg0mg1g11gSci-Mx - 100% Whey Protein, 22.5 g (2 heaped scoops)881g1g17g0mg190mg0g0gLunch Chicken - Chicken Breast Only, 200 g (1 Fillet)2200g8g60g0mg100mg0g0gTilda Basmati Rice - Uk - Basmati - Boiled - Uk, 60 g9821g0g3g0mg0mg0g1gSainsbury's - Frozen Broccoli Florets, 150 g453g1g5g0mg0mg2g5gDinner Burgen - Soya and Linseed Brown Bread, 2 slice24824g9g14g0mg260mg5g8gSainsbury's - Broccoli Florets (Frozen, 1kg), 100 g302g1g3g0mg0mg0g3gSainsbury's - White Fish Fillets, 200 g1680g1g41g0mg0mg0g0gGeneric - Jacket Potato, 240 gms26050g0g5g0mg0mg1g5gSnacks Bulk Powders - Complete All-In-One 75g - Protein Shake, 60 g24220g2g35g0mg0mg3g0gBulk Powders - Complete All-In-One 75g - Protein Shake, 60 g24220g2g35g0mg0mg3g0gFruit - Banana - Peeled, 150 g8924g0g1g0mg1mg11g3gSnack A Jacks - Rice and Corn Snack - Salt & Vinegar Flavour, 21 g bag8516g2g1g0mg267mg0g0gRyvita - Multigrain Crispbread, 2 crispbread8212g2g2g0mg60mg1g4gTOTAL:2,477251g53g251g798mg1,088mg27g40g

i use my fitness pal as its quicker then counting it all by myself. cheers for any input guys


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

Bump! anyone with any input to this does it look okay? ohh and the fish is actually normally at lunchtime and chicken at dinner


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry . I'm a little confused, you said you are going to initially aim for maintenance until gains stop ?. I may be wrong here but one that is not a bulk , and two I would be surprised if you gain too much in the gym when eating only the minimum to stay the same ?


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

stoatman said:


> Sorry . I'm a little confused, you said you are going to initially aim for maintenance until gains stop ?. I may be wrong here but one that is not a bulk , and two I would be surprised if you gain too much in the gym when eating only the minimum to stay the same ?


i lost strength during my cut so want to gain it back and it is working so far but i start back at work again next week so will proberbly up the cals to the 2800 mark. main thing is does the diet foodwise look okay?


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

I would ditch the shakes for real food. Maybe just keep 1 shake for after a workout.


----------

